# Facebook Messenger, problèmes affichage photos.



## Alsvartr (14 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à Tous et une bonne année par la même occasion.

Des utilisateurs ont ils relevé un problème d'affichage des photos depuis que messenger s'est transformé en pseudo snapchat avec la version 100? Je suis actuellement sur la dernière version à savoir la 100.1.
Je partais pour poster un screenshot mais le bug est simple. Certaines photos envoyées/reçues sont toutes blanches dans la fenêtre de discussion. Après vérification sur le site Facebook principal les photos apparaissent normalement là bas.

Autre phénomène relevé de ci de là depuis cette version et quelque soit le destinataire, des délais super longs de remise des messages (une fois jusqu'a 3 jours) alors que la personne est bien connectée...

J'ai tenté une clean install mais... que nini.

D'ailleurs truc assez drôle, alors que l'appli marchait encore pas trop trop mal Facebook balançait des maj tous les 5/7 jours et depuis qu'ils en ont pondus une bien bien moisie, pas de maj depuis le 20 Décembre :-D...

Bug relevé sur Iphone 6 et 7 sous ios 10.2.


----------

